# Ak F-22 Missing



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2010)

AF webpage is reporting a F-22 from Elmendorf AFB is missing.  SAR in progress.
Thes things rarely end well, but I hope the pilot is sitting on a hilltop, munching a powerbar, and wondering if the AK ANG is gonna take all night to get to him.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's not good at all.


----------



## manas (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope this turns out ok for the pilot.  We can only wait to see what happened.  Prayers out for the family.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 17, 2010)

For those who don't know how to use google and would like a little bit of information.



> (Nov. 17) -- The Air Force is searching today for a missing F-22 fighter jet that lost contact with its Alaskan base during a training mission. The plane, which is based at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson near Anchorage, was carrying one pilot when it lost communication at 7:42 p.m. Tuesday local time. The Air Force has not released the name of the pilot.



http://www.airforcetimes.com/news/2010/11/ap-elmendorf-richardson-searching-for-missing-f22-111710/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2010)

That sucks. Hope the pilot is found alive and soon.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2010)

Fox News is reporting that the wreakage has been found, wish I had a good feeling about this.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 17, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Fox News is reporting that the wreakage has been found, wish I had a good feeling about this.



Just read the same thing.  They're also saying that the plane that went missing was flying with another fighter jet at the time, which also lost contact with the tower around the same time.


----------



## pardus (Nov 17, 2010)

fox1371 said:


> Just read the same thing.  They're also saying that the plane that went missing was flying with another fighter jet at the time, which also lost contact with the tower around the same time.



That's really not good to hear...

Positive thoughts that the pilots are alive...


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn.

Weather up there is some of the worst to fly in. I hope things turn out okay for the airmen.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 17, 2010)

fox1371 said:


> Just read the same thing. They're also saying that the plane that went missing was flying with another fighter jet at the time, which also lost contact with the tower around the same time.



The other plane remained in contact, took on some go go juice and began searching for the other according to the sources. If the location of the site is where they claim (100 miles N of Anchorage) hopefully, he punched out somewhere just south of the range (Denali) and not over the top.

Prayers out that he's ok and they find him soon.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't think he punched (hope I am wrong) wingman disappered suddenly, with no radio call.  Be interesting to know if it was a clear/starry night (vertigo/optical illusions have claimed F-16's in the past).


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 18, 2010)

Prayers out to the pilot. Hope everything turns out OK.



Centermass said:


> ... took on some go go juice ...



What's that?


----------



## digrar (Nov 18, 2010)

Fuel.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2010)

digrar said:


> Fuel.



Why do you say that?  He and lead would have had the same source/amount, and an engine failure would have allowed a radio call.  What ever happened, happened fast.

Here is an update from the AF webpage:
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123231186

11/17/2010 - *JOINT BASE ELMENDORF-RICHARDSON, Alaska (AFNS)* -- Search and rescue crews have found the apparent wreckage of an F-22 Raptor Nov. 17 that was assigned to the 3rd Wing here.

The jet lost contact with air traffic control at 7:40 p.m. local time while on a routine training mission Nov. 16. 

A search was coordinated by officials with the Alaska Air National Guard Rescue Coordination Center. Airmen in HH-60 Pave Hawk helicopters and an HC-130 King combed an area northeast of Cantwell, Alaska, the last known location of the aircraft.

"Our thoughts and prayers are with the family of this missing Airman, and we thank all Alaskans for their continued support and prayers during this trying time," said Col. Jack McMullen, 3rd Wing commander. "Finding the missing pilot is our top priority."

To continue searching for the missing pilot, a rescue team is being dispatched to the area, approximately 100 miles north of Anchorage, by the Alaska Air National Guard Rescue Coordination Center, the 3rd Wing and Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson.

Colonel McMullen held a press conference at 1 p.m. to make a statement and answer questions from the media.

"Last night a two-ship (flight) of F-22s, Rocky One and Rocky Three, were finished with training ... about 100 miles north of here," Colonel McMullen said.

Everything was normal until about 7:40 p.m., he said, when Rocky Three fell off the radar scope and the pilot lost communications.

"The other pilot (Rocky One) went to a tanker, got gas and then continued to look for the mishap pilot," Colonel McMullen said. "He could not find him. At that time, the Alaska Air National Guard scrambled a C-130 and rescue helicopters. They searched the entire night."

About 10:15 a.m., an Alaska Air National Guard helicopter found a site that fits the data and the description of where rescuers thought the mishap probably occurred, Colonel McMullen said.

"They found the crash site," he said. "They were unable to land at the crash site and take a closer look. We scrambled another helicopter that should be in the area in the next few moments." 

Colonel McMullen thanked the Alaskan community and Alaska Air National Guard for their support at such a difficult time.

The name of the pilot is being withheld until the pilot's status is determined.

More information will be released as it becomes available.

(Courtesy of 3rd Wing Public Affairs)


----------



## digrar (Nov 18, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Why do you say that?  He and lead would have had the same source/amount, and an engine failure would have allowed a radio call.  What ever happened, happened fast.



I should have used the quote button, TheSiatonist asked what go juice was, ie fuel.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2010)

They are slowly releasing more data, they apparently were accomplishing a re-join when number 2 disappeared.

Today's AFBlues comic has expresses my sentiments:
http://www.afblues.com


----------



## pardus (Nov 18, 2010)

What's a rejoin? Two planes getting back into formation?

Anyone know what the weather was like yet?

Just spoke with an AF mate, I said to him pilot must have ejected if they found the plane but not him right? He told me of a crash he attended where the ejector seat when off on impact and threw the pilot 100ft through thick bush into a tree. He was dead on the aircraft's impact 

I really hope this guy's OK but I think we would've heard something by now if he was...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2010)

pardus said:


> What's a rejoin? Two planes getting back into formation?
> 
> Anyone know what the weather was like yet?
> 
> ...



Yes, they split up and then form up again.  I think #2 probably got vertigo and burned in.  Hopefully they find the cockpit and determine if there was an ejection.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 19, 2010)

We now have a name;




> 11/19/2010 - *JOINT BASE ELMENDORF-RICHARDSON, Alaska * -- Operations efforts continue Thursday, find the missing F-22 Raptor pilot, Air Force Capt. Jeffrey Haney, assigned to the 525th Fighter Squadron.
> 
> The Alaska Air National Guard Rescue Coordination Center, the 3rd Wing and Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson search and rescue teams continue to search the area, approximately 100 miles north of Anchorage, for the Air Force F-22 pilot.
> 
> "What we're looking for now is the pilot," said Air Force Lt. Col. Scott Jackson, Emergency Operations Center director. "We want to know, ... is the ejector seat in the crash or is he is out in the area somewhere. Once we determine that, then we'll begin securing the aircraft crash site and ensuring its safe."



I still have hope.  Crazier things have happened.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 19, 2010)

Pilot didn't eject. Round crater is all that remains of the jet. My guess is Spatial Disorientation.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 21, 2010)

Conclusive evidence found indicating Captain Haney did not survive. A Monday memorial service has been scheduled for Capt. Jeffrey Haney, who died in the Tuesday crash of his F-22 Raptor fighter. The service will take place in Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson's Hangar 1, at 11551 Slammer Avenue, at 3:25 p.m.

Blue skies always.

~S~


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 21, 2010)

RIP.  Condolences to family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 22, 2010)

Rest easy...


----------



## pardus (Nov 22, 2010)

RIP, condolences to those left behind.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn....

RIP, sir.


----------



## formerBrat (Nov 23, 2010)

RIP, condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Dame (Nov 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear. Rest in peace.


----------



## JBS (Nov 23, 2010)

RIP.


----------

